# California retroactive req't to upgrade low-flow fixtures (CalGREEN)



## Yikes (Feb 27, 2018)

FYI:

Action Required: Deadline Approaches for Installation of Water-Conserving Plumbing Fixtures in Commercial and Multifamily Properties

Owners and operators of commercial and multifamily properties in California built and available for use or occupancy on or prior to January 1, 1994, should be aware that the deadline for compliance with California Civil Code §1101 is January 1, 2019.

Under Civil Code §1101, residential and commercial properties built and available for use or occupancy on or before January 1, 1994, must be equipped with water-conserving plumbing fixtures.  All noncompliant plumbing fixtures in such properties must be replaced by January 1, 2019.

NONCOMPLIANT PLUMBING FIXTURES

The statute defines "noncompliant plumbing fixtures" to be:

1.      Any toilet manufactured to use more than 1.6 gallons of water per flush.

2.      Any urinal manufactured to use more than one gallon of water per flush.

3.      Any showerhead manufactured to have flow capacity of more than 2.5 gallons of water per minute.

4.      Any interior faucet that emits more than 2.2 gallons of water per minute.

MANDATORY WRITTEN DISCLOSURES

In addition, beginning January 1, 2019, a seller of any commercial or multifamily property that was built and available for use or occupancy on or before January 1, 1994, must disclose in writing to prospective buyers (i) the requirements of Civil Code §1101 and (ii) whether the property contains any noncompliant plumbing fixtures.

EXCEPTIONS

A few limited exceptions to these requirements are set forth in the statute:

1.      Registered historical sites.

2.      Any property for which a licensed plumber certifies that, due to the age or configuration of the property or its plumbing, installation of water-conserving plumbing fixtures is not technically feasible.

3.      A building for which water service is permanently disconnected.

Owners and operators should also note that local municipalities and/or retail water suppliers are permitted under the statute to enact ordinances or establish policies to promote compliance with the statute, which in some cases may be more restrictive.


----------



## conarb (Feb 27, 2018)

Time for the pitchforks and flaming torches.  I wonder how they are going to try to enforce this?


----------



## Mark K (Feb 27, 2018)

Why does this not also apply to single family residences?


----------



## steveray (Feb 27, 2018)

Mark K said:


> Why does this not also apply to single family residences?



A mans home is his castle? And he can sit on whatever throne he wants?


----------



## steveray (Feb 27, 2018)

Yikes said:


> 2. Any property for which a licensed plumber certifies that, due to the age or configuration of the property or its plumbing, installation of water-conserving plumbing fixtures is not technically feasible.



Unscrupulous plumbers are going to get rich on this....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2018)

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=200920100SB407
There are SFD REQUIREMENTS as well


----------



## conarb (Feb 28, 2018)

It would be a lot better to obey federal law and block the population growth, California is actively disobeying Federal law, the mayor of Oakland is even notifying illegals of Federal raids since the Feds routinely notify local police when they are going to conduct raids. Overpopulation not only consumes more water, but energy, it also has our freeways jammed so we are now having to pay tolls, we are full of Obamavilles or "tent cities" because people can't afford to buy or rent houses, zoning and building regulations being what they are, the net result is that wealthy people who pay taxes are leaving the state, while poor people who consume taxes and public entitlements are flocking in, can't they see the end result of this rather than bandaid approaches like limiting water usage? 

The Bill or Rights was added to the Constitution to protect the citizenry from the government, I've never been a gun owner of even a fan of guns, but with laws like this I agree with the Second Amendment people that the population should by armed to protect themselves from such intrusive laws.  If the state doesn't obey Federal law, why should we obey state law?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mark K said:


> Why does this not also apply to single family residences?



and tent city people. Where's the public housing people!



conarb said:


> If the state doesn't obey Federal law, why should we obey state law?



Dilly, Dilly!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Got to have water to flush solids.  Be a good time to buy a backhoe, there may be some work digging up sanitary sewer lines in your future.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Got to have water to flush solids.  Be a good time to buy a backhoe, there may be some work digging up sanitary sewer lines in your future.


The Local IAPMO chapter is discussing that very thing....


----------



## conarb (Feb 28, 2018)

This is insane, cutting the quality of life for those here in order to get cheap labor, *read this*, everywhere I go people are saying: Why should any of us obey laws? Going to be tough on you guys if contractors can't even take showers in the morning because of your laws, years ago I did new bathrooms in a church for ADA, I was called back about a problem in the Ladies room, when I went in they had a large sign on the wall saying: "FLUSH THREE TIMES", I asked the maintenance man and he said they were constantly calling RotoRooter to unplug the sewers, and this was with flush valve toilets.  It's particularly bad in buildings with cast iron drains, toilet paper hangs up on the rough surfaces plugging the drains.  Maybe they should also require bidet style toilet seats and provide no toilet paper, of course they use more water to wash people's  nether parts.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yikes said:


> Owners and operators should also note that local municipalities and/or retail water suppliers are permitted under the statute to enact ordinances or establish policies to promote compliance with the statute, which in some cases may be more restrictive.



I'd worry about this!


----------



## conarb (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## ADAguy (Mar 22, 2018)

Does inadequate water flow constitute an ADA violation?


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

conarb said:


>





I heard calif was also trying to save coffee beans:::


----------

